# Teleperformance check list incorrect



## StumpyMcDoodles (Jun 10, 2015)

My husband has just put his application in with teleperformance in Cairo. He has sent me a copy of all the documents they have received but I notice that several of my documents state they are copies when in fact all were originals plus copies These include bank statements employment letter mortgage statement, even the letter we sent from the solicitor says copy.
I'm really worried about this. My husband assures me he gave them everything I sent along with photocopies .
Is this normal or should I try and contact them


----------

